# WE WILL REMEMBER THEM



## Wirrallass (Oct 23, 2018)

As the 11 November approaches we will remember those brave men & women who fought in the skies ~ at sea ~ and on land. They sacrificed their lives for our freedom. God rest their souls.






WL


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 25, 2018)

All over the Borough. 
Lest we forget.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2018)

Thank you WL for sharing, a timely reminder


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2018)

I have two photos of my Grandad, 1 in his Army uniform in 1st WW & 2nd in his Navy uniform in 2nd WW. He was just a boy ! but to be on a ship on D day was so so brave.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 26, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I have two photos of my Grandad, 1 in his Army uniform in 1st WW & 2nd in his Navy uniform in 2nd WW. He was just a boy ! but to be on a ship on D day was so so brave.


Absolutely HOBIE. They were all courageous Brothers in Arms.

WL


----------



## Rachel64 (Oct 26, 2018)

I


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 26, 2018)

Rachel64 said:


> View attachment 10157 View attachment 10156 View attachment 10155 I


Thank you for your contribution to this thread Rachel, it is appreciated.

WL


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2018)

My Great Grandad was called up in 1918, age 39 and with four kids. Shot by a sniper, buried at Poperinge. His daughter Mary died a couple of years ago, age 106. Never had a good word for politicians, using cannon fodder to win wars for them. Her words, my sentiment. (Not about Part 2, mind. That was a necessary war.)

Poor buggers had no choice about being brave in Part 1.


----------



## Rachel64 (Oct 27, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Thank you for your contribution to this thread Rachel, it is appreciated.
> 
> WL


I took them on Thursday while in Ripon (on our hols). The tribute they had made to commemorate the centenary was amazing


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 27, 2018)

FLANDERS FIELDS





WL


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2018)

I’ve done a tour of WW1 battlefields and cemeteries. The sea of crosses in the graveyard at Ypres is heart stopping. And the Candian war memorial is stunning, standing at the back of yet another sea of crosses.

I’ve yet to see a cross marked with the name of a General, but I suppose there might be one.

I’ve also seen the Polish graveyard at Monte Cassino, from WWII. It was the Poles who made the final push to take Monte Cassino, unlike some films might tell you. 

In fact, it’s never like the films tell you.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2018)

I have been to the Normandy beaches on my m/bike. The Canadians have a dagger in the beach which says " Get lost you germans". Very moving.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 3, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 8, 2018)

One poppy represents one life taken. One life. There are millions of poppies in these fields. That's how many lives were lost. We remember you, the fallen, the courageous ones who gave  their lives for our freedom. You are not forgotten. Your love lives on in our hearts. We will remember you.

I always remember my paternal grandfather in particular who was killed in action at the Battle of the Somme.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, I remembered them.
WL


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 11, 2018)

Me too.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 11, 2018)

Remembering my late maternal grandfather gassed in the 1st World War with the poignant and harrowing words in this powerful poem by Wilfred Owen; (Title loosely translates to, ‘It’s brave and decorus to die for one’s country’). This is the awful reality of war.

*Dulce et Decorum Est *
BY WILFRED OWEN
Bent double, like old beggars under sacks,
Knock-kneed, coughing like hags, we cursed through sludge,
Till on the haunting flares we turned our backs,
And towards our distant rest began to trudge.
Men marched asleep. Many had lost their boots,
But limped on, blood-shod. All went lame; all blind;
Drunk with fatigue; deaf even to the hoots
Of gas-shells dropping softly behind.

Gas! GAS! Quick, boys!—An ecstasy of fumbling
Fitting the clumsy helmets just in time,
But someone still was yelling out and stumbling
And flound’ring like a man in fire or lime.—
Dim through the misty panes and thick green light,
As under a green sea, I saw him drowning.

In all my dreams before my helpless sight,
He plunges at me, guttering, choking, drowning.

If in some smothering dreams, you too could pace
Behind the wagon that we flung him in,
And watch the white eyes writhing in his face,
His hanging face, like a devil’s sick of sin;
If you could hear, at every jolt, the blood
Come gargling from the froth-corrupted lungs,
Obscene as cancer, bitter as the cud
Of vile, incurable sores on innocent tongues,—
My friend, you would not tell with such high zest
To children ardent for some desperate glory,
The old Lie: Dulce et decorum est
Pro patria mori.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2018)

My paternal grandfather served in WWII, but all that is known is that he went away in 1940 and came back in 1945, as far as I know he never spoke about it, and my Grandma never heard from him all the time he was away, so a mystery. He died aged 56 when I was about 5 so I never really got to know him. My Maternal grandfather tried to join up for WW1 but was rejected as too young. In WW!! he was in a reserved occupation (on the railways). He died aged 54, a year before I was born. By all accounts, a lovely man who I wish I had got to know. My Dad was too young in WW!!, but joined up after the war in 1947 along with my Uncle Charlie (my Dad's brother). He served 12 years in the Parachute regiment, initially in Germany, and later in Palestine, Aden, Suez and Cyprus. So, some military history, but details are sparse. I cannot imagine what it must have been like for all these men growing up in such terrible times


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 11, 2018)

One of my past relatives fought at the Somme.   Always listen to this Eric Bogle song at this time of year about the futility of it all.  The wonderful June Tabor singing.


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 11, 2018)

*I was proud to remember them. I can also remember parts of the second world war, having lived through it as a child, I can remember seeing German planes bombing flying over the docks at Swansea dropping bombs, it was very close to where we lived, I can also remember running to the underground air raid shelter in our back garden when we heard the siren. As a kid we thought that was fun because we knew when we went down there mum opened the tin of biscuits . I can also remember walking to school with my satchel containing my Micky Mouse gas mask all kids were issued with them and it was compulsory to carry them. Some great memories from the past.

John.*


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 11, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 11, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 11, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 11, 2018)

WL


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2018)

Went to my Village ctr as normal yesterday & a big turnout. Roads closed etc


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 12, 2018)

This photo shows part of our Remembrance display, 98 poppies hung from the screen in our church, each with a name on, that represent the soldiers killed in the Great War (mostly boys and young men, a very few older men) from our parish, the youngest only 16. The screen is part of our war memorial.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 1, 2018)

Edited.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 9, 2019)

Amongst all those brave service men and women I particularly remember my great paternal grandfather who enlisted in 1918 and who fell at the Battle of the Somme. God rest all their souls who died for our freedom.
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 9, 2019)

I recorded that Peter Jackson film where they recoloured and added sound to wobbly BW footage from WWI. I might rewatch it over the weekend.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 9, 2019)

We would never forget them.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2019)

The service in Bedworth will be on Monday (on Armistice Day as per normal)  - but my retinal screening appt is at 11am in Coventry so we won't be there this year.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 9, 2019)

In March 1941 a landmine was dropped in front of my grandparents house as part of the Clydeside Blitz. Earlier this year I came across a copy of the claim form my grandmother submitted to the authorities to claim for the damages. A few pounds for broken windows and damaged furniture etc.

My dad served until late 1946. German POWs taught him to play chess.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 10, 2019)

Time to remember those who made the ultimate sacrifice and remember those who survived but have sadly passed.


----------

